# Weg von Silbermond nach Orgrimmer



## LuniMD (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin..

habe einen Blutelfen angefangen, und möchte von Silbermond (langweilige Stadt, vorallem so leer) nach Ogrimmer. 

Ich weiss blöde Frage hier im Forum, wäre Ingame besser aufgehoben, 
da ich aber auf Arbeit festsitze und mir langweilig ist, wollt ich das hier vorab klären ^^


vielen lieben dank
derLuni


----------



## Bryon (28. Dezember 2007)

Orb of Translocation in Silvermoon nach Undercity benutzen und dann mit dem Zeppelin nach Durotar. Dann stehst du quasi direkt vor Orgrimmar.


----------



## Meatwookie (28. Dezember 2007)

Einfach so:

Zur Kugel hinterm König von Silbermond laufen, diese dann benutzen. Du kommst in Unterstadt raus, läufst zum Zepelin und fliegt nach Orgrimmar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist zu langsam ...^^


----------



## LuniMD (28. Dezember 2007)

danke sehr...

ich hatte schon gegoogled und gemacht und getan, abr keine karte konnte mir eine antwort geben, nun bin icch schlauer.. thx ^^


----------



## Nesnah (28. Dezember 2007)

Am besten du gehst er in den Thronsaal von silvermoon. Dort gehst du in das hinterste Zimmer dort befindet sich eine Transportationskugel auf diese musst du klicken dann wirst du Nach Undercity teleportiert. von dort ist es nurnoch nen katzensprung raus aus der Stadt und gerade aus laufen zum Zeppelin. und dort den Zeppelin nach Oggrimmar nehmen ist der Linke glaub ich sprich am besten aber mit dem Zeppelinmeister der sagt dir schon wohins es geht. und denn bist du auch schon in Oggrimmar.


----------



## Lungodan (28. Dezember 2007)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Am besten du gehst er in den Thronsaal von silvermoon. Dort gehst du in das hinterste Zimmer dort befindet sich eine Transportationskugel auf diese musst du klicken dann wirst du Nach Undercity teleportiert. von dort ist es nurnoch nen katzensprung raus aus der Stadt und gerade aus laufen zum Zeppelin. und dort den Zeppelin nach Oggrimmar nehmen ist der Linke glaub ich sprich am besten aber mit dem Zeppelinmeister der sagt dir schon wohins es geht. und denn bist du auch schon in Oggrimmar.


Stimmt, is der Linke.
Ansonsten guck einfach, welches Plateau niedriger is, von dem kommste nach Orgrimmar, das höhere geht ins Schlingendorntal.


----------



## Dingdong (28. Dezember 2007)

Alles falsch !!!

Gehe über Geselligkeit, suche dir einen LvL 70 Magier. Whispere ihn an und bewege ihn dazu, sich zu Dir zu begeben. Er möge Dir sodann  ein Portal nach OG machen. In OG angekommen, möchtest Du sicherlich gleich die Gegend erkunden. Doch auch hier lauern Gefahren und Monster, so dass Du alsbald in zahlreichen Kämpfen Leben und Mana verlieren wirst. Also lass´ Dir von dem netten Magier auch gleich noch reichlich Wasser und/oder Brot herbeizaubern.

;-)

Guten Rutsch alle miteinander ;-)


----------



## ZackBumm (28. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst auch einfach einen Hexenmeister fragen, der in OG ist, ob er dich zu ihm portet.


----------



## Konradio (28. Dezember 2007)

> Du kannst auch einfach einen Hexenmeister fragen, der in OG ist, ob er dich zu ihm portet.


Ja voll einfach und unumständlich und besonders nicht-belästigend! Absolut nicht zu empfehlen xD


----------



## Skulldemon (28. Dezember 2007)

Auch ist es empfehlenswert, sich einen netten Magier zu suchen, ihn um ein Portal nach Shattrath zu bitten und dort den Ruhestein zu setzen. Dort gibts nämlich freie Portale in alle Hauptstädte der Allianz oder Horde. Dann kannst du mit deinem Ruhestein immer in alle Hauptstädte und musst nicht auf den Zeppelin warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Dezember 2007)

Skulldemon schrieb:


> Auch ist es empfehlenswert, sich einen netten Magier zu suchen, ihn um ein Portal nach Shattrath zu bitten und dort den Ruhestein zu setzen. Dort gibts nämlich freie Portale in alle Hauptstädte der Allianz oder Horde. Dann kannst du mit deinem Ruhestein immer in alle Hauptstädte und musst nicht auf den Zeppelin warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die ansich klügste Antwort bis jetzt.

(mein aktueller 20er Twink hat auch sein Ruhestein in Shat (Dank einem netten 70er Mage) und nutz fröhlich die Portale. das macht das Reisen viel leichter!!)

Das Problem ist aber:  Find mal nen 70er Mage in Silbermond  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Insofern kombiniere beides, erst nach Orgrimmar und dann per Mage nach Shat


----------



## Soramac (28. Dezember 2007)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> die ansich klügste Antwort bis jetzt.
> 
> (mein aktueller 20er Twink hat auch sein Ruhestein in Shat (Dank einem netten 70er Mage) und nutz fröhlich die Portale. das macht das Reisen viel leichter!!)
> 
> ...



Geht auch ein 40er Magier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Dezember 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Geht auch ein 40er Magier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NEIN du musst glaube ich 60 sein um dich selber nach Shat porten zu können und definitiv 70 um andere nach Shat porten zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (28. Dezember 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Geht auch ein 40er Magier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht nach Shat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (28. Dezember 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Geht auch ein 40er Magier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach Shatt erst ab Level 60 (sich selbst) bzw Gruppenportal ab 70.

EDIT: Zu langsam ^^


----------



## Georg217 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ganz oben links ist ne Kugel mit der Porteste dich nach UC. Aus UC raus laufen auf den Zeppelin turm und den untersten Zeppelin nehmen(der wieter oben geht nach Strangle). Der Zeppelin geht nach Durotar da steigste aus und laufst gerade aus nach OG.



> Nach Shatt erst ab Level 60 (sich selbst) bzw Gruppenportal ab 70.



Nein Gruppenportal ab 65 self port ab 60. Hab selbst 3 70er mages...


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde im Blutelfengebiet leveln. Es geht wesentlich flüssiger als z.B. im Brachland und die Questrewards sind um einiges besser.

Aber jedem wie es ihm Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (28. Dezember 2007)

ZackBumm schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach einen Hexenmeister fragen, der in OG ist, ob er dich zu ihm portet.


Ja klar, was meinst Du wie ein Hexer reagiert wenn er wieder mal nen Level 1 BE nach OG sumonen darf?

//Rafa


----------



## Soramac (28. Dezember 2007)

Ups, dachte hier gehts um Silbermond nach Orgrimmar, schuldige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2007)

Raefael schrieb:


> Ja klar, was meinst Du wie ein Hexer reagiert wenn er wieder mal nen Level 1 BE nach OG sumonen darf?



Er antwortet: "Bitte gib mir 10 Minuten Zeit um noch paar leute zum porten zu finden." ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich würde im Blutelfengebiet leveln. Es geht wesentlich flüssiger als z.B. im Brachland und die Questrewards sind um einiges besser.
> 
> Aber jedem wie es ihm Spaß macht
> 
> ...




geb ich dir recht, die Wege sind kürzer, viele Quests kann man zusammenfassen und die Belohnungen sind besser (Blaue Waffe wenn man den Endboss killt, Blauen Umhang zu kaufen wenn man ehrfürchtig in Tristessa wird (geht nebenbei).  
Silbermond ist aber wirklich öde, da ist der Hund begraben (oder der Wolf?)


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2007)

Möglich, aber irgendwie sind alle Low Level Gebiete öde.  Ausser Dun Morogh. Aber Loch Modan ist dann auch wieder öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (28. Dezember 2007)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> geb ich dir recht, die Wege sind kürzer, viele Quests kann man zusammenfassen und die Belohnungen sind besser (Blaue Waffe wenn man den Endboss killt, Blauen Umhang zu kaufen wenn man ehrfürchtig in Tristessa wird (geht nebenbei).
> Silbermond ist aber wirklich öde, da ist der Hund begraben (oder der Wolf?)



Nee, die tode Hose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuniMD (28. Dezember 2007)

thx Tikume und Ohrensammler...

irh habt recht werd da oben bleiben...

hatte mir nur diese 1-60 lvl guide angeschaut und dachte anhand dieses guides noch shcneller als in silbermond leveln zu können.. 

machte mir natürlich auch gedanken darüber das ich hier oben bleiben sollte, wegen rewards und evtl. auch more exp, da BC Gebiet (ähnlich wie höllenfeuerhalbinsel)

Also oben bleiben?
Wie lange bis zu welchem level?

Weil mein RL Arbeitskollege sitzt unten im brachland und spielt dort gerade nen gleich hohen troll und wir wollten zusammen bisschen questen, ist net ganz so öde wie allein :-)


----------



## Dollohow (28. Dezember 2007)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> NEIN du musst glaube ich 60 sein um dich selber nach Shat porten zu können und definitiv 70 um andere nach Shat porten zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für portal nach shat muss der mage 65 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Dezember 2007)

LuniMD schrieb:


> thx Tikume und Ohrensammler...
> 
> irh habt recht werd da oben bleiben...
> 
> ...




Also normalerweise biste 19 bis 22 wende da fertig bist. Du solltest unbedingt den Endboss Darkhan oder so ähnlich, killen und bei ehrfürchtig zum Rüstmeister gehen.

Warum kommen deine Kumpels nicht vorbei und helfen dir ??


----------



## LuniMD (28. Dezember 2007)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Also normalerweise biste 19 bis 22 wende da fertig bist. Du solltest unbedingt den Endboss Darkhan oder so ähnlich, killen und bei ehrfürchtig zum Rüstmeister gehen.
> 
> Warum kommen deine Kumpels nicht vorbei und helfen dir ??




Ehrfürchtig? bei wem ? silbermond?

Bin jetzt lvl 16 ^^ 

Und naja mein Arbeitskollege will unten bleiben... warum auch immer, aber ich bin ja flexibel..


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Dezember 2007)

LuniMD schrieb:


> Ehrfürchtig? bei wem ? silbermond?
> 
> Bin jetzt lvl 16 ^^
> 
> Und naja mein Arbeitskollege will unten bleiben... warum auch immer, aber ich bin ja flexibel..



Neee bisde in Silbermond ehrfürchtig bist das dauert :-))

Ehrfürchtig in Tristessa! Das geht aber echt von selber. Allein für den Endboss bekommste 8000 Ruf


----------



## Tardok (30. Dezember 2007)

Hmm frag nen mage der macht dir das für 10s sicher evtl sogar kostenlos

P.S. "ogrimmer" schreibt man mit a  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Dezember 2007)

Tardok schrieb:


> P.S. "ogrimmer" schreibt man mit a
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt^^

Orgrimmar schreibt man auch mit insgesamt drei "r"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (30. Dezember 2007)

LuniMD schrieb:


> ... nach Ogrimmer.  ...




Wuargh! Namensvergewaltigung! Des heisst Orgrimmar, mit A wie Ars... äh Ast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würd persönlich auch per Translokationskugel nach UC und dann mit dem Zepp nach OG gurken. 
Meiner Meinung nach der schnellste Weg.

Ach und: Zum Leveln und so sind die neuen Startgebiete wesentlich besser. Man bekommt sofort Taschen per Quest, viele grüne geile Items etc.. Wesentlich besser gestaltet als in den alten.


----------

